# Thousand Trails Soledad Canyon For Memorial Day We



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Taking the BIL and my family out for some RR at our Thousand Trails Soledad Canyon preserve. Weather looks accomodating and the rig is spit shined and ready to go.

http://www.thousandtrails.com/site/page/pg3487-as22.html

Happy camping to all!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Have a great trip Gonzo. We have yet to get out to Soledad. Maybe next year as this year is already pretty much booked up believe it or not. Enjoy


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CJ,

I have met more than one family at other TT preserves that tell me that Soledad Canyon is their favorite So Cal preserve.

I guess I'll find out for myself. Personally, I like the TT Idyllwild preserve the best thus far out of the So Cal options.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Same here, Idyllwild is very nice. We also really liked and want to go back to Rancho Oso again this year. Both my little ones keep bugging me about riding horses again and know "Rancho Oso" by name







Guess we are heading back there







The campground itself is nothing fantastic, but you can do easy day trips to Santa Barbara and Solvang.

It's all good


----------

